# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Exclusive Midnight Syndicate tracks, Scarefest, MHC wrapup, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 32 is now online!:

It’s the Heat of Summer but the Big Scary Show is trying to give you ways to cool down. On the Round Table of Terror, we talk to Ed Douglas from Midnight Syndicate about their upcoming new release, Monsters of Legend. We wrap up our MHC interviews, have a Tater update, and the Unknown Scare-Actor talks about Thermophobia. 

Chris Ainsworth stops in to talk about Scarefest Haunters Convention in Canada. We have the latest winner of the Gruesome Giveaway, sponsored by Screamline Studios, Storm rants about a box office bomb, Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, and the Haunt Rocker spins some exclusive Midnight Syndicate tracks. 

We hid the body and you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

